# Running Windows 7 (RC1) on a Macbook (without Bootcamp)



## Verres

Hi. I've installed Windows 7 RC1 on my Macbook Pro, but I've done it as a clean install - i.e. not using Bootcamp as I don't have a copy of bootcamp and don't really want to dualboot so I didn't buy one.

Anyway, it all went swimmingly except for a few little issues, i.e. the built-in iSight camera doesn't work, and the built-in speakers don't work either. Also, there is no "two-finger" right-click on the track-pad.

I'm sure each of these issues could be solved by getting the windows drivers for the hardware, but the only references I can find online are to Bootcamp DVDs - which I don't have.

So - does anyone know where I can get iSight / apple speakers drivers for Windows 7 (or even Vista - I know the drivers are different, but since I'm only doing this whole install as an experiment to see how well it goes, I'm willing to try the Vista drivers. If it all goes pear-shaped I'll just reinstall OSX).

So, any help or advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm

The only way to get Windows drivers for the Apple hardware is from the OS X 10.5 install DVDs. Apple has not released them in any other way.


----------



## appatight

I think using VMware or parallels would be a lot easier. Why would you want to install windows on your mac? Do a virtual machine... but if you absolutely have to do it that way then what version of OSX do you have? Bootcamp is your best option, trust me. If you are using Tiger then there was a beta version of bootcamp that you could use it's expired now but if you put your system date back to I think it's September 2006 it'll let you use it again. And of course if you have Leopard then bootcamp is preinstalled. After that boot camp will burn a disc with windows drivers. Try to use that and see if it helps.


----------



## sinclair_tm

There is some software that will not run it's best, or at all, in a virtual PC. But I do believe that setting the clock back will not allow you to install Bootcamp beta, if you can even find a copy somewhere. And the current version of Bootcamp does not burn a drivers CD, you have to use the Leopard install DVD only.


----------



## Verres

Thanks guys. I eventually got a copy of the drivers from the bootcamp disc, without the whole disc itself.

Everything is working fine now, but you'd think they'd release the drivers separately somewhere...

By the way, the only reason I am doing this at all is boredom


----------



## sinclair_tm

Well, considering Apple wants you to run OS X on Macs, they have no intention to make Windows drivers easy to get.


----------



## komputerowie

hi Verres/ all

How did you managed to do this?
Did you remove iOS partition from the HDD?

Please advise.

What I need to do is the following: run on MacBook Pro both OSx and Win7 build, not as a Virtual Machine but at the boot up select preferred system. I know that doing that with BootCamp is quite easy BUT I have following issue.

I need to use Win7 build that is modified in my company, problem with that is that during installation it is formatting whole drive!!  so if I use it using boot camp it will wipe out OSx from HDD as well... so my question is, how could I install OSx afterwards to be able to choose preferred system during boot up

Please advise


----------



## sinclair_tm

Please post in a new thread, not one that is 2 years old.


----------

